# The Evergreen Forest



## Qimaster

How would one say, 'The Evergreen Forest' in Latin?  The context would be a forest that consists of evergreen trees.  Merci.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Silva semperfrondens.


----------



## Qimaster

Would it be OK to capitalize the letters of both words as a title?

Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Agró

Hola, Xiao. ¿Qué tal iría aquí "sempervirens"?


----------



## Qimaster

Would Silva Semperfrondens be acceptable?


----------



## es un miraglo!

Qimaster said:


> How would one say, 'The Evergreen Forest' in Latin?  The context would be a forest that consists of evergreen trees.  Merci.



You can also use genitives, plural neuters are a good call.

*Semperfrondentium Silva*

(Forest of "what is always leafy")

*Perennium Silva*

(Forest of "what lasts")

or even use words like "arbor"

*Perennium Arborum Silva*

(Forest of lasting trees)

Edit: non neuter genitives into plural form


----------



## Qimaster

How about A Forest Of Laurels?  We really would like to emphasize the idea that they are always green and full of life.


----------



## es un miraglo!

*Laurorum Silva *(Forest of laurels)

or adding other adjectives to the genitive:
*
Perpetuorum Foliorum Silva* (Forest of perpetual leaves)

it sounds a bit nicer if you use an adjective with a different ending

*Semperfrondentium Laurorum Silva* (Forest of evergreen laurels)

or you can keep trying until you get one you like

*Semperfrondentium Plantarum Silva* (Forest of evergreen plants)

*Aeternarum Salicum Silva* (Forest of eternal willows)


----------



## Qimaster

Your contributions have been noted. Grazie.


----------



## Wikislav

In many official botanical texts it is usually: 
Silva _sempervirens_ = Evergreen forest
Silva _laurea_ (or _Lauretum_)= Laurel forest

It cannot be (a botanical nonsense): 'Perennium Arborum Silva', because any tree is perennial, and only minor herbs may be annual.


----------

